# Overlapping drywall onto a fiberglass shower flange



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You should have removed all the drywall on the wall all the way to the ceiling.
The wall behind the toilet can be cut along the side of a stud in the middle of the window, add a nailer stud to the side of the stud.
Never want a seam running along the outside edges of a window because it will crack.
Did you follow the directions that came with that inclosure about having to add studs in the wall to support the seams?
Should be using galv. roofing nails not screws to attach the inclosure or there's going to be humps.
You need to be leaving about 1/8 to 1/4 gap between the enclosure and the sheet rock for room to apply the caulking.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

Just an idea but, for the vertical area you vould skim coat the existing drywall, san it smooth and then apply tile from the edge of the surround over past the end of the existing drywall. On yhe horizontal, same idea after adding a new piece of drywall to make the span less.

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

RD,
As Joe suggested, I would remove the little bit of drywall left above the new surround. I would then rip strips on a table saw to bring the studs flush with the surround edge, maybe even a 1/16" proud, to allow for your nails you should replace the screws with. You should remove the drywall on the wall that runs into the surround and shim it out the same way. Drywall is cheap, it's not worth saving and trying to match in your case. You'll spend less time taping new drywall that has nice flat seams and it will look better overall. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

